# PSA: YOU HAVE ONE MAY DAY TICKET PER YEAR (thread contains spoilers)



## GingerLemon (May 1, 2020)

You have one May Day ticket PER YEAR. Please please please don't make the same mistake I did. I swung the axe at a rock (i'm stupid I know) which meant I couldn't chop down a tree and complete the maze. Me thinking that you had multiple tickets, left the island.... But no. No more tickets. You get one per year. If you get stuck in the maze, you must use the Resetti Service to reset the maze. I thought it just reset my position which I wasn't stuck so I didn't use it. Time travel does not give you more tickets... I tried.

So I'm royally fudged now. I really don't see why you would only get one ticket. Why the restriction!?


----------



## Sloom (May 1, 2020)

Spoiler: possible mayday event spoilers



I did the same thing, RIP your ticket.
If you make a mistake like that, you can (or could've I guess lol) used rescue services to reset the map.
real sorry about that tho man, if it helps, it was pretty crap anyway. rover gives you a suitcase and you can pick up some bell vouchers (I think about 12k's worth) and that's about it. I'm sure your may day ticket is in a better place now <3


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

thats horrible. im so sorry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear about that. It really does suck to learn stuff like this the hard way


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Can’t believe it’s only once per year, I’m relieved that the ticket didn’t show up for me today, hopefully I won’t make the same mistake. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Altarium (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for this! I haven't given it a try yet but it's definitely good to know, sorry you had to find out the hard way


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2020)

So is it best to bring brand new working tools?


----------



## GingerLemon (May 1, 2020)

I'm glad I'm warning others. Honestly this is so stupid. Because I make videos I had it all recorded so I went over and re-read the wording. So they do explain that you can reset the maze but honestly, I thought this meant my position in the maze. I just interpreted it badly so that is my fault. HOWEVER, Wilbur then says "You can't revisit this exact May Day Tour Island again". The wording 'exact' made me think, 'yeah sure I won't do this exact maze again but I can go get another ticket and do a new maze.'


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

Zura said:


> So is it best to bring brand new working tools?



you can't bring tool. it starts with empty pockets.


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2020)

Zura said:


> So is it best to bring brand new working tools?


Your inventory gets held temporarily. You go there with empty pockets.


----------



## Meowria (May 1, 2020)

I haven’t done this yet so thanks for the heads up. It stinks that you had to learn this the hard way though.

I would have hoped that there’d be a way to go back once you leave if you don’t complete the maze but I guess they’re not that kind on that front.

 At least there’s a way to reset it while on the island and you’re not screwed if you make a mistake.


----------



## GingerLemon (May 1, 2020)

Honestly I take responsibility for not understanding properly that I could reset the maze. But I genuinely thought we'd be able to buy multiple tickets and do the tour multiple times. So I didn't really care about resetting, I just thought I'd leave and try again.


----------



## Babypink (May 1, 2020)

Ohh I’m so sorry! I really thought that you could go once per day so when I reached rover I just went back home because I couldn’t break the rocks that hid the bell voucher tickets, thinking I could try again the next day. Too bad


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

GingerLemon said:


> I'm glad I'm warning others. Honestly this is so stupid. Because I make videos I had it all recorded so I went over and re-read the wording. So they do explain that you can reset the maze but honestly, I thought this meant my position in the maze. I just interpreted it badly so that is my fault. HOWEVER, Wilbur then says "You can't revisit this exact May Day Tour Island again". The wording 'exact' made me think, 'yeah sure I won't do this exact maze again but I can go get another ticket and do a new maze.'


Im hoping "exact" means that maybe there will be other mazes throughout the week. It'd be kind of dumb if we were only allowed to do one maze for a 7 day event.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 1, 2020)

This event sounds very punishing.


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> This event sounds very punishing.


I actually had a lot of fun with it. I did miss out on tickets because I wasn't paying attention to Wilbur though.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 1, 2020)

Note to self: pay attention and don't be trigger happy.


----------



## Nefarious (May 1, 2020)

Wonder if May Day tickets are tradable. If so, would you be able to go again if you got a new ticket from trading?

Otherwise that really sucks. Especially how TT-ing backwards never resets the day...


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Wonder if May Day tickets are tradable. If so, would you be able to go again if you got a new ticket from trading?
> 
> Otherwise that really sucks. Especially how TT-ing backwards never resets the day...


How would they be tradeable if they're at the counter with the ol' dodo boi. . .


----------



## Nefarious (May 1, 2020)

rianne said:


> How would they be tradeable if they're at the counter with the ol' dodo boi. . .



Oh, are they counter locked? I assumed they gave you a physical ticket like the NMTs. If there’s no actual item, then yeah, that answers that question. _Oof._


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Oh, are they counter locked? Thought they gave you a physical ticket like the NMTs. If there’s no actual item, then yeah, that answers that question. _Oof._


Yep, they're counter locked unfortunately. I just did mine --- my timezone is UTC+10 so it's May first here already.


----------



## GingerLemon (May 1, 2020)

Well time travelling to tomorrow didn't give me another ticket. I can hope that Nintendo somehow knows when it is legitimately tomorrow and possibly releases another ticket. One ticket for a week long event and one ticket per year just seems absolutely tardigrade.


----------



## Eirrinn (May 1, 2020)

Tom didn’t even mention anything about the May Day ticket to me :// I tried tting to the second and he still won’t tell me to give pick it up at the airport I Hope I’m not screwed


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 1, 2020)

Doesnt Nook tell you you can only do this once per year though? He told me I can only use my ticket ONCE through May 7th.

Sorry about this though. Maybe every real time day Nintendo gives us a new ticket? I'm hoping for you.


----------



## Flunkifera (May 1, 2020)

Well Nook didn't only say that you have that one ticket, he Wilbur and Orville also both mentioned that you have to call the Rescue Service if you are stuck or want to try again and that you can't return once you leave the island.. If y'all don't read what they tell you that's kind of on you.. Of course it sucks a lot, but it's not like they didn't tell you..


----------



## Chrismg215 (May 1, 2020)

Happy to sell you my briefcase when I get it )))


----------



## starlightsong (May 1, 2020)

Why do you only get one ticket for a 7 day event...? Thanks for the heads up on this but I wish you could do it once a day with different prizes each day or something!

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> Wonder if May Day tickets are tradable. If so, would you be able to go again if you got a new ticket from trading?
> 
> Otherwise that really sucks. Especially how TT-ing backwards never resets the day...


If you go back to April 30th and then forward to May 1st it might work! I do this whenever I wanna guarantee Celeste and a meteor shower—those things are always there for me on April 1st but going straight to April 1st doesn’t get them to be there since the day doesn’t reset, so I go to the last day of March and then first of April and then Isabelle announces the meteor shower.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 1, 2020)

If you mess up call the rescue service to restart they tell you this?
I also read here that this is an every day event; you'll get one a day for the week and the map stays the same. Since it's a one a day thing I'm sure its tied to the internet being synced to real time.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



starlightsong said:


> Why do you only get one ticket for a 7 day event...? Thanks for the heads up on this but I wish you could do it once a day with different prizes each day or something!



If they did only have one ticket per the 7 day period it would be to make sure people who dont time travel and can only play sometimes have the opportunity to do this event as well.


----------



## sicklewillow (May 1, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> If you mess up call the rescue service to restart they tell you this?



At first, I wrote it off that I was way past the reset phase since I finished the maze but when I talked to Wilbur, he mentioned that I could use the rescue service to reset the maze so basically yeah, they did mentioned it initially during the introduction and then after you finished the maze.


----------



## eat (May 1, 2020)

Ok this might sound a bit mean but some people need to read more carefully...

Nook explicitly says he left *a May Day Ticket at the airport counter* and then he follows up with: *May 7th is the last day you can use it*. I'm not sure how anyone can interpret that as a ticket every single day until May 7th.

On the Island, Wilbur also says the rescue service will *reset things so you can restart the island.*

Honestly, the rules and conditions of the event are mentioned pretty clearly and it's the player's responsibility to read it carefully.


----------



## Romaki (May 1, 2020)

That sucks. Nintendo should add another ticket to the Nook Miles Rewards system, it's not like doing the island twice is that profitable.


----------



## pipkin (May 1, 2020)

I will say that it was pretty well clarified that you could reset the maze if you messed up by using the rescue service, but the scenario that you're in still does suck quite a bit. I don't see why they couldn't allow you to leave/arrive at the may day island multiple times until you received the prize from Rover, considering how it's the only way to get his briefcase.


----------



## GingerLemon (May 1, 2020)

I didn't mean to sound like a rant or self entitled or douchy or something. I know it's my fault but I'm sure others could make the exact same mistake I did so I want this to be a warning. 

The exact wording by Tom Nook is as follows: "Nook Inc. has created a special tour for island residents. I call it the May Day Your! So take this opportunity to hop on a place, take a trip and unwind after all your hard work. I've left a May Day Ticket for you at the airport counter. May 7th is the last day you can use it, so take flight whenever you like before the event ends. I think that's everything I wanted to tell you."

What can 100% be concluded from that? He gave us a ticket for a May Day tour that we can use up before May 7th. What can not be concluded from that is whether we are able to get more tickets or not. Sure I made a wrong assumption but he also doesn't clearly state that it the only ticket you will get for the year. 

Sure call me stupid not not understanding properly. I take responsibility. All I'm doing is trying to stop others making the same mistake I did.


----------



## Mairen (May 1, 2020)

I appreciate you letting those of us know who haven't gone there yet, but I am so sorry you messed up the maze. I don't exactly know what you missed out on, I hope it wasn't too valuable


----------



## Triaged (May 1, 2020)

If you need to reset the island after making a mistake, CALL THE RESCUE SERVICE! (Like the Dodo Brothers tell you to!) This perfectly resets the island if you do it before talking to Rover.


----------



## bam94- (May 1, 2020)

It sucks the situation you are in. 

I do understand though why they'd only make it one ticket a year, considering May Day lasts for one day, and they're giving people a chance to use it for a week because not everyone can get on to play on May 1st.


----------



## virtualpet (May 1, 2020)

Do you know if it's possible to just hard reset once you go in to start over? Because I messed up...

Edit: I just tried it and it looks like hard resetting does let you start over on the island!


----------



## moonolotl (May 1, 2020)

Sloom said:


> I did the same thing, RIP your ticket.
> If you make a mistake like that, you can (or could've I guess lol) used rescue services to reset the map.
> real sorry about that tho man, if it helps, it was pretty crap anyway. rover gives you a suitcase and you can pick up some bell vouchers (I think about 12k's worth) and that's about it. I'm sure your may day ticket is in a better place now <3


please put this under a spoiler! i havent completed the event yet and wanted to experience it myself, whether crap or not ;;


----------



## Sloom (May 1, 2020)

moonrose said:


> please put this under a spoiler! i havent completed the event yet and wanted to experience it myself, whether crap or not ;;



ahhh sorry, didn't think about it. I shall


----------



## Feraligator (May 1, 2020)

GingerLemon said:


> I didn't mean to sound like a rant or self entitled or douchy or something. I know it's my fault but I'm sure others could make the exact same mistake I did so I want this to be a warning.
> 
> The exact wording by Tom Nook is as follows: "Nook Inc. has created a special tour for island residents. I call it the May Day Your! So take this opportunity to hop on a place, take a trip and unwind after all your hard work. I've left a May Day Ticket for you at the airport counter. May 7th is the last day you can use it, so take flight whenever you like before the event ends. I think that's everything I wanted to tell you."
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting some of us know about this. I haven't done it yet and haven't event talked to Tom Nook so you've helped me at least. You are not stupid either, this is a helpful thread.
Some people are just quick to attack others...


----------



## Cethosia (May 1, 2020)

If it helps, try to make a second character? I haven't done the event yet with either, but both of my characters have a ticket waiting. Sorry this happened to you


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 1, 2020)

virtualpet said:


> Do you know if it's possible to just hard reset once you go in to start over? Because I messed up...
> 
> Edit: I just tried it and it looks like hard resetting does let you start over on the island!


You dont need to hard reset just call the rescue service.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 1, 2020)

You can make a new character and to the event on there if you make that mistake.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 1, 2020)

That sucks, sorry :/ you could try and make a new character just for this, as other have suggested.

I kinda thought it was a 7 day thing as well until I read your post, lol. I figured they’d make different islands to tour.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 1, 2020)

That's too bad. I did realize about this before even going for the tour though. Tom Nook, Rover and Wilbur told you about that, i guess

Good thing after three tries, i managed to finish the maze and got all the bell vouchers


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

oof that’s rough. sorry you had to learn the hard way ;u;


----------



## Holla (May 1, 2020)

I have yet to do May Day yet, but if anyone wants the item you get at the end of the maze I have 5 characters and I get a ticket for each so just let me know.


----------



## petrichr (May 1, 2020)

If you call Rescue Services for 100 Nook Miles they reset the island and drop you back to the start!


----------



## Lars (May 1, 2020)

how many tickets are on this island?
so far i have 9
i almost gave up after i screwed up my first attempt so i'm happy this tread even exists


----------



## 0orchid (May 1, 2020)

The reward wasn't that great anyway imo


Spoiler: Reward



It was 9 bell vouchers worth 27k bells and an item called Rover's briefcase which I find kind of ugly, take mine for free if you want OP


----------



## dawnofvayle (May 1, 2020)

I did the May Day event yesterday (timezone is a day ahead of Northern hemisphere times). Won't give too much away, but let's just say there are ways to get extra tickets once you use your one ticket and do the associated event.


----------



## meo (May 1, 2020)

You only get one ticket for the year. I think by exact they just mean you can't get the may day island again compared to the regular nook mile islands. 

I definitely suggest watching a guide (there's several on YT or written ones) before using your ticket. 

An option for those that messed up a ticket may be to use another character if you have one already made (or make one).

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



dawnofvayle said:


> I did the May Day event yesterday (timezone is a day ahead of Northern hemisphere times). Won't give too much away, but let's just say there are ways to get extra tickets once you use your one ticket and do the associated event.


What way is that? You can put it in spoiler tags.


----------



## GingerLemon (May 2, 2020)

Okay guys, it is now officially May 2nd for me. I logged in and low and behold - no more May Day Tickets. 

I think the fact that so many people think you can get one ticket a day and there are many articles stating you can get one ticket a day prove my exact point - it has not been made clear that you get one per year.

If you messed up like I did your only solution is to create a new character. Which I have done but I think it's a shame that my main character hasn't met Rover or completed the maze


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 2, 2020)

moonrose said:


> please put this under a spoiler! i havent completed the event yet and wanted to experience it myself, whether crap or not ;;



They've done that now, but you're still quoting their post without a spoiler.


----------



## Moonbow (May 2, 2020)

i did the same thing RIP well, better luck next time...


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 2, 2020)

I misunderstood Nook and thought that May Day tickets will always available until May 7. Not that the last day of claiming your _single_ May Day ticket is on May 7. It was also pretty disappointing that they didn't let me take home those shrubs that I dug up lmao


----------



## dawnofvayle (May 2, 2020)

meo said:


> You only get one ticket for the year. I think by exact they just mean you can't get the may day island again compared to the regular nook mile islands.
> 
> I definitely suggest watching a guide (there's several on YT or written ones) before using your ticket.
> 
> ...



Sorry, didn't read the post properly and thought that posters were saying there is only one ticket full stop, whereas obvs doing the event should net extra tickets if done correctly. I agree with the suggestion above of creating an extra character to go through the process again for those who missed out.

Edit: never mind, the tickets you get for completing the event are something different, I didn't bother to look at them properly after doing it, oops.


----------



## Candy83 (May 2, 2020)

0orchid said:


> The reward wasn't that great anyway imo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reward
> ...




For me, the first of what you mentioned isn’t anything I was after; but, the second is and—even though I did not handle things perfectly—I did get that second item. So, I’m good. (I also have a second human character. So, I’m very good. (Thanks!)


----------



## starlightsong (May 2, 2020)

Idk why so many articles and such have been stating that you can get one may day ticket a day?? I thought maybe I couldn‘t get more from TTing because they were timegated and nintendo would know when it’s actually the next day for you but it’s 6:30 am on May 2nd for me and nothing  I didn’t care about more bell vouchers, and figured there wouldn’t be another exclusive prize (since I bet they wanted to make it longer so people who can’t play every day wouldn’t miss out) but I really wanted to play a new maze and talk to Rover again especially since he said that line about hoping fate would bring us together again!


----------



## 90s_tripverse (May 2, 2020)

Oh wow. You get 1 ticket for every _year_? 

I completed May Day and it was pretty fun but I was under the assumption that, since it goes until May 7th, I'd get to do more maze-like tours. I mean, I guess I'm glad I talked to Rover afterward, but that's just ridiculous. Went into my game to get another ticket and Tom Nook wasn't giving anymore out nor did I find the tickets in the ATM. 

I'm so sorry that you and other people got screwed over by this. I'm genuinely hoping that there're more opportunities within the week like we all assumed, but if this is it, then what an absolute waste.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 2, 2020)

90s_tripverse said:


> Oh wow. You get 1 ticket for every _year_?
> 
> I completed May Day and it was pretty fun but I was under the assumption that, since it goes until May 7th, I'd get to do more maze-like tours. I mean, I guess I'm glad I talked to Rover afterward, but that's just ridiculous. Went into my game to get another ticket and Tom Nook wasn't giving anymore out nor did I find the tickets in the ATM.
> 
> I'm so sorry that you and other people got screwed over by this. I'm genuinely hoping that there're more opportunities within the week like we all assumed, but if this is it, then what an absolute waste.



I was under the same impression, but I guess it makes sense. They’ve extended every holiday in tbe game for people to play


----------



## 90s_tripverse (May 2, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I was under the same impression, but I guess it makes sense. They’ve extended every holiday in tbe game for people to play


It still doesn't make sense to me, though - I have no problems with it being a one-time deal, but people automatically assume that you have a week to finish the tour; once you leave that island, that's it. You can't go back, you can't get another ticket, you can't TT to the next day - you get screwed over. A simple fix would've been to allow for one ticket each day until the 7th, to give people a better chance; we shouldn't have to create a new character JUST so we can get an extra ticket. All of that for a suitcase.


----------



## GingerLemon (May 3, 2020)

Agreed. All it has to do is recognise whether you actually completed the maze or not. If you haven't, there should be no reason why you can't come back later to do it. What if someone needed to go offline immediately? I don't think you should punish people for need to leave or stop playing early. It's only once maze so just let people take the entire week to complete it. *shrugs*


----------

